# The Coldlands War [Full, Now Accepting Alternates]



## GnomeWorks (Oct 7, 2004)

This game is full with a party of 6; however, I am and will be accepting alternates.

-----

Roughly a century ago, the rebel Fortang Diaclo and his army of farmers, equipped with a variety of technological wonders, marched on Alistar, the capital of the magocratic empire of Ashk.  For a week they laid siege to the city, until the wizards finally gave in and offered them a truce: go north to the lands called the Coldlands Territory, settle there with your infernal technology, and we will let you live in peace.

Diaclo and his followers accepted; thus did the Diaclo Revolution end in the creation of the nation of the Coldlands Territory.  Only a few months after the capital of Mechanicus was founded, they returned to the border of their land and the Ashkian Empire and constructed a massive wall: they named it the Coldlands Wall, and it stretched from shore to shore, covering over a thousand miles of land.

However, the mages of Ashk were bitter; they did not give in lightly, and many still regret that decision.  Since that day that Diaclo led his army away from Alistar, the elves have plotted his downfall and the destruction of the technology he has created.

-----

Life was not easy in the Coldlands.  They were named aptly enough; the entire landscape was ice and snow, with little to make it liveable.  Rumor has it that the necromancer Kotrit Wayveri, many centuries ago in the War of the Illusionist, used a spell beyond mortal comprehension to lay waste to the northern tip of Ashk to prepare it for his skeletal armies.

Regardless of what caused it, the Coldlands is a frigid, barren place; little grows there, and only the northern-most tip, where the capital city of Mechanicus was founded, has soil soft enough to be capable of growing food in.

However, the trek to the place that would become Mechanicus was not an easy one; thousands of miles of ice and snow confronted the peasants, who numbered only a few thousand strong.  They found help in the Coldlands Orcs, a breed of orc that was slightly smaller but more cunning than those normally encountered.  They had an interest in the shiny metal gadgets the farmers brought with them; they traded secrets on living through the cold for technology.  Since then, they have become part of Coldlands life, accepted throughout the social structure without exception; if not for them, most of the inhabitants of the Coldlands would not exist today.

-----

In the last few years, Fortang grew ill.  The technocracy that had grown up around him slowly lost the pretenses of democracy it once had, as that, too, was part of Fortang's dream - however, with the history of the Coldlands people, it is no wonder that the technologically-inclined become leaders among the people.  Fortang was the only central figure, a man who managed to bind the people together to a common cause; his strength flagged, and none seemed to be willing to take his place.

Then, suddenly, Fortang died; a few short months before the start of the new year, the entire political structure of the Coldlands fell to shambles.  Rumor spread like wildfire; the worst of which was that the Ashkians were planning an assault on the vulnerable nation, their mages and sorcerers raining fiery death down upon the southern cities along the wall.

Miraculously, unbidden, one man - a dwarf, to be particular - rose above the storm and calmed the giddy techno-aristocrats.  He was known as Tristam; in the years since the Diaclo Revolution, he had raised a group known as the Coldlands Weaponry Company, which produced a wide variety of weaponry for the military as well as for civillians.

Tristam had served as the ambassador to Kahasal, a psionic nation in the west, for several years; he knew the political scene of the Coldlands well enough.  Surprisingly enough, none questioned his sudden rule; if someone had, surely the Coldlands would have fallen into anarchial chaos by now.  But they all follow his rule, much as they had the rule of Diaclo; in many ways, the two are similar.

However, Tristam knows that something is amiss.  Diaclo had sent him to Kahasal in the last few weeks before his death, telling him to acquire help from the psionic nation against the empire that is Ashk.  Tristam isn't certain what Diaclo feared, but he knows that, if Diaclo believed that Ashk was now a threat while it had lain dormant for almost a century, it must be true.

Tristam has told his people this.  He believes that the Ashkians are a threat now, a threat that must be dealt with; however, he knows that he, along with the people of the Coldlands, can cope with whatever the Ashkians can throw against the Coldlands Wall.

Of course, the threat of military action means that the Coldlands must mobilize.  While almost every person living in the Coldlands is capable of using a gun and is therefore useful in the military, there are some among the populace who have skills that many lack, skills that would be useful in a war against an all-powerful magical empire.

They are called adventurers.

-----

You are an adventurer.  Your reason for being in the Coldlands - whether it be a simple visit to a relative, a "vacation" from another nation where you may have raised the ire of the government, or that the Coldlands is your home - is irrelevant; the leader the people simply call Tristam is in charge now, and he has decreed that all who have the skill must serve the Coldlands.  It is irrelevant that such a decree may or may not go against the general lawmaking policy of the Coldlands, a vaguely democratic nation - this is war, and in war, laws and policies change.

Even if you do want to resist conscription, to what end would you do so?  Rumor has it that the Ashkians plan on destroying not just the Coldlands, but also Kahasal - which may prove a very simple, disturbing fact: the Ashkians are out to destroy the other forces.  The forces of psionics and technology, anathema to each other and to magic; but without the balance of the three - magic, psionics, technology - the world would fall into chaos.

Yet others say the universe will cease to be, should any of the three forces fall.

Even if you choose not to believe in such make-believe claptrap, you cannot deny that the three forces react violently to one another: neither spell nor power functions well in the Coldlands, and those who practice the arts of technology seem unusually adept at avoiding the effects of magic and psionics.  Nor can you deny that, even if you wanted to avoid being drafted, where would you go?  The Coldlands has taken control of all ports, both of sea and of air; there is nowhere to run to, other than to Ashk - and if you're not of the magical persuasion, there is little incentive to do so.

-----

*Game Information*
I plan on running a campaign that is roughly parallel to my other game, the Psionicle.  As such, I'd prefer that players from the Psionicle campaign not attempt to join in on this game, and vice versa (if the opportunity arose); there is too much temptation for metagaming there.  Besides, it helps improve the idea that the world is alive: the two groups may even meet, at one point.

I'm looking for several (4-6) people to join this game.  I have no particular preference for new players or veterans, role-players or roll-players; though I do prefer that you have basic RPing skills, you don't need to come up with a unique character concept!

Basic spelling and grammatical skills with English are a must.

This campaign will focus primarily on the characters, with the background that of the Coldlands War; events in the war will affect the characters, and vice-versa.  Also pay attention to the calendar, which may be important in time-sensitive ventures - this world uses its own custom calendar, which will be posted later.

Last, but not least: the world is alive and real.  I don't mean that in a literal sense, but in a figurative sense.  When your character does something, it happens, and NPCs and the environment will react accordingly.  NPCs aren't cardboard cutouts - they have their own motivations, goals, and skills; nor is the environment just a backdrop: weather will adversely affect you.  Also, do realize this: when your character makes a choice, you make a choice.  If I offer you a hook and you refuse to take it, I won't force you to.  I try to give you as much free will as is humanly possible and still keep the game cohesive.  NPCs may order you to do something (this is a war, after all), but that doesn't mean that you have to comply - but recognize that noncompliance does hold penalties.

Also, one quick note - if you have a question about the world, ask me!  I don't have a central, easily-accessible place online where you can find everything, and I'm not organized enough for that to be true, anyway.  The more questions you ask, the more the world grows and matures, and that's a good thing all around.  This is especially important for character background - I know I haven't provided a whole lot in terms of geography and whatnot, so feel free to ask!  My email address is *korey at nandgate dot com* (replacing "at" and "dot", of course ).

*Books Used*
The core 3 books are used.  Also, you will need the XPH to interact with psionics, as well as a ruleset I have developed to use technology (characters who are technological in nature will get the portions of the ruleset that are completed).

In addition, I will sometimes use material from the following: Dragons 294-321, BoEM, BoVD, Minis HB, Complete Warrior, Unearthed Arcana, Arcana Unearthed, WarCraft: Magic & Mayhem, DragonMech, Eberron, Dragonlance CS, Relics & Rituals (I and II), Creature Collection (I and II), Traps and Treachery (I and II), Sorcery & Steam, FLCS, Magic of Faerun, Sword and Fist, Tome and Blood, Masters of the Wild, Defenders of the Faith, Song and Silence, Stronghold Builder's Guide, Manual of the Planes, Oriental Adventures, Deities and Demigods, ELH, Savage Species, Ghostwalk, Arms and Equipment Guide.

I also use information from the Mind's Eye at the WotC site.

If you're interested in using information (be it a feat, skill, or PrC) from a source, please identify what it is, a quick summary of it, and where it can be found; the more specific you can be, the better.  Please note that I'm a typically reasonable person and will usually accept anything that is reasonable and within the bounds of the world (ie, if it doesn't fit my idea of the world, I probably won't allow it unless you can give me a darn good reason).

*Character Creation*
For character creation, you have 32 points to use in a point buy.  While this may seem like a lot, it isn't when you consider that I also use Perception.  Perception is a seventh ability score that modifies your character's ability to sense his environment.

Perception affects the following:
-- Attack rolls with firearms.
-- Listen, Search, and Spot checks.
-- Low-light vision (Per modifier is added to LLV multiplier) and Darkvision (Per modifier x 10 is added to Darkvision).

A character starts at 3rd level with standard gold for a starting 3rd level character, as per the DMG.

All characters should have some kind of backstory.  It can be short and sweet, or long and involved; while I prefer the latter, I know that that can sometimes be a pain with so little world information provided.

_Races_
The following are the available races.


```
[color=white][b]Race		Subraces[/b]
Artilect
Dwarf		Barag
Gnome		Urilaulri
Gremlin
Halfling	Coldlander, Lowlander
Human
Orc		Coldlands
Tiefling[/color]
```

*Artilect:* A thinking machine.  Based off of the analytical engine, artilects were developed through the introduction of "evolutionary mathematics," wherein mathematical functions were used that emulated evolutionary trends (if you are wondering, yes, evolution is sometimes believed in the world; however, the theory is still quite young, and specifics are hard to come by).

Artilects are thinking machines, plain and simple.  They are logical in all things; however, they are capable of upgrading themselves, and the "young" they produce are typically more capable than an average human in many areas.

(If someone is interested in playing an artilect, I'll post the race specifics in a later post.)

*Dwarf, Barag:* When the people of the Coldlands prospered, the dwarves of the mountains in the north became interested; for many years, they had been the only source of technology in the world.  They came south and settled in the mountains in the western Coldlands, naming them the Barag Mountains.  Dwarves from the Barag mountains are familiar with most modern technology.

Barag Dwarves are no different than typical dwarves; however, their favored class is Technologist, as opposed to Fighter.

*Gnome, Urilaulri:* Almost four hundred years ago, the gnomes feared the dragons of the world.  Capable of drawing on the knowledge of the world's collective consciousness, they used this ability to construct a flying city, which they called Urilaulri: Auran for "City of Air." They fled to the clouds of the world, hiding from the dragons and destroying them with guns so advanced that no other race would invent anything similar for at least a hundred years.

Since their time in the sky, some Urilaulri gnomes have come down to the surface in small airships, curious as to what the rest of the world is like.  They are focused on the collective knowledge of the world.

Urilaulri Gnomes are slightly different from typical gnomes.  Instead of spells, they get one use/day of the akashic's Skill Memory ability; this stacks with any uses they may gain from the akashic class.  The Urilaulri gnome's favored class is Akashic, as opposed to Bard.

*Gremlin:* Where there is technology, there are the gremlins.  Gremlins are a distant cousin of goblins, and are part of the goblinoid family; however, they share none of that group's tendencies: instead, they are devoted to gaining knowledge.  Gremlins posess unusually keen intellects, and are capable of learning about technology at a rate that is alarming.  They typically live in junkyards and scrap-heaps where they cobble together devices from discarded parts.

(If someone is interested in playing a gremlin, I'll post the race specifics in a later post.)

*Halfling, Coldlander:* Long ago, halflings were nomadic tribes travelling across vast plains; they had a rich oral culture and, once they encountered other races, a rich written history.  Their race gave rise to the art known as gunslinging, and the first gunslinger in known history was a halfling; also, halflings were renowned rangers, a highly useful skill in their way of life.  However, the halflings have since become divided into five distinct cultural groups.

Coldlander Halflings are those that have a knack for urban life.  They have taken their tribal ideas and converted it into that of a city; the city itself is part of their group, and they respect a city as they would nature.  They also typically form a bond with their hometown, similar to the bond that normal people have with their hometown but on a stronger level.

Coldlander Halflings do not differ from standard halflings; however, they have Urban Ranger as their favored class, rather than Rogue.

*Halfling, Lowlander:* Similar to the Coldlander Halflings, the Lowlander Halflings, however, came to live in a nation that was absorbed by Ashk, called Dralin.  They are named Lowlander for the depressions that are common in Dralin.

Lowlander Halflings are typically more stealthy than others of their kind, and as the typical halfling faith espouses the downfall of Ashk, many are rebels and therefore more careful.  Some even cross over into the Coldlands Territory, in order to gain an edge in technology (which is illegal in Ashk).

Lowlander Halflings do not differ from standard halflings; their favored class is unchanged.

*Human:* Humans make up the bulk of the Coldlands population.  The humans of the Coldlands are an ingenious people, devoted to the ideas of freedom (as they had been oppressed under the Ashkians) as well as innovation (why they rebelled in the first place).  New ideas are always welcome among them, and freedom of information is something that is always expected.

There are humans present that are from other cultures, and they vary as much as real-world humans do.

Humans do not differ from standard humans.

*Orc, Coldlands:* If it were not for the orcs, the people of the Coldlands may not have made it through their trek to the place where Mechanicus would be founded.  Since then, orcs have been commonly accepted throughout the populace.

Coldlands Orcs are a particular subrace of orc that is common in the Coldlands; normal orcs are all but unheard of.  Coldlands Orcs tend to be much more cunning then their brutish cousins, but they are also of smaller stature.

Coldlands Orcs have a +2 bonus to Strength and a -2 penalty to Wisdom and Charisma; these are in place of standard orc racial bonuses and penalties.  Coldlands Orcs have Inventor as a favored class, as opposed to Barbarian.

*Tiefling:* During the War of the Illusionist, it is said that the extraplanar warrior who appeared to assist Kalrios Dilark and his fellows against Kotrit Wayveri also happened to bring his children.  One of them, Kali, was a child of light and dark; she became trapped in this world, and gave rise to children of her own, children that betrayed their dark nature much more easily than she.  They became known as Kali's Children, or Tieflings.

Tieflings are not common, but they are found throughout the Coldlands and Ashk.

Tieflings do not differ from standard tieflings.  However, they have Assassin as a favored class, as opposed to Rogue.

_Classes_
The following are the available classes.


```
[color=white][b]CLASS		FAVORED BY		SOURCE(1)[/b]
Akashic		Gnome			AU
Assassin	Tiefling		Custom
Barbarian				PH
Cleric					PH
Fighter					PH
Gunslinger				Tech
Inventor	Orc, Gremlin		Tech
Medic					Tech
Technologist	Artilect, Dwarf		Tech
Rogue		Halfling (Lowlander)	PH
Unfettered				AU
Urban Ranger	Halfling (Coldlander)	MotW

1) Abbrevations Explained
AU:	Arcana Unearthed
Custom:	A custom class written independent of other material
PH:	Player's Handbook, 3.5
Tech:	Technology Ruleset
MotW:	Masters of the Wild, 3e[/color]
```

*Akashic:* Masters of memory, they draw upon collective knowledge to accomplish tasks they were never trained for.

*Assassin:* An expert at dealing death, the assassin is accomplished in killing in a single blow and is trained in the use and craf of poison.

*Barbarian:* A ferocious warrior who uses fury and instinct to bring foes down.

*Cleric:* A master of divine magic and a capable warrior as well.

*Fighter:* A warrior with exceptional combat capability and unequaled skill with weapons.

*Gunslinger:* A wielder of firearms whose skill with weapons of the new age is unequaled.

*Inventor:* An insightful builder who crafts devices more by intuition than theory. 

*Medic:* A professional well-versed in the physiology of most common races who can heal without the need for a deity.

*Technologist:* A well-trained student of the laws of the world who uses physics to produce fantastic effects.

*Rogue:* A tricky, skillful scout and spy who wins the battle by stealth rahter than brute force.

*Unfettered:* Wild yet skillful, the unfettered are masters of derring-do and a blur of precision in combat.  Their allies are speed and prowess rather than heavy armor and brute force.

*Urban Ranger:* A cunning, skilled warrior of the urban jungle.

If you're interested in a class whose stats you're unsure of, please post that you're interested and I'll have the pertinent information up as soon as possible.

Also note that the technology ruleset will be sent out to the players involved once all the players are finalized.  There are things in there that will affect all characters involved, regardless of race or class; such as gun rules.  If you are interested in playing a technological class, feel free to ask about them, but I won't give very specific answers until I ship out the ruleset.

*The Forces*
Beyond all else, the defining point of the world is the interaction of the three forces.  These three forces are magic, psionics, and technology.

_Definitions_
Magic breaks the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.
Psionics bends the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.
Technology uses the rules of reality to accomplish its ends.

Divine magic isn't Magic; it is not subject to SR or other effects.  Divine magic is called Magic because this is what it most resembled when it was first encountered; it is more a product of ignorance than an actual description of what is occuring.

There are also several other 'minor' forces, such as the Blue (which is what akashics draw upon) and the Void (the antithesis of creation).  These are typically outside the standard force architecture and are not affected by things that affect the normal Forces.  These minor forces are almost never referred to as actual forces by people who are aware of them.

_Interactions_
A character with a caster level has PR and TR both equal to 5 + caster level.

A character with a manifester level has SR and TR both equal to 5 + manifester level.

A character with a student level has SR and PR both equal to 5 + student level.

The resistances gained due to class are inherent resistance and can never be lowered, even voluntarily.  In addition, a character with resistance to a force he is trying to use (ie, trying to cast a spell when having SR from a force-resistant class), the character must overcome his inherent resistance in order for the effect to be successful.

-----

I think that about covers it.  If you have any questions, please feel free to ask!


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

Man this sounds so intriguing. I'm interested in being a Coldlander halfling gunsllinger, yipeeekaiyae!


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 7, 2004)

Since someone already proposed the gunslinger idea, I'll think I'll shoot either for Inventor or Akashic.


----------



## Krug (Oct 7, 2004)

Which book should I consult for the gunslinger class?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2004)

The gunslinger (and inventor, technologist, and medic) are all part of the technology ruleset that I mentioned I'm working on.

I'll email you the information in pdf format in a zip file.

Edit - hmm... Krug, could you post/send me your email address?  There's quite a bit of information you'll need (class, feats, weapons), so I think it'd just be easier to send it via email.


----------



## Krug (Oct 8, 2004)

gnome: davechua at yahoo.com . Thanks.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 8, 2004)

Some more campaign info... focusing particularly on the classes/races that you seem interested in...

*Gunslingers*
The first gunslinger was a halfling, supposedly several hundred years ago; however, there are no records that have survived from that time, so this may be nothing more than an unfounded legend.  However, it is true that some halflings take naturally to the way of the gun; few halflings who encounter a gun at a young age are able to leave them alone for long.

Gunslingers did not become common among the other races until the founding of the Coldlands.  While technology was around prior to its founding, it was not produced in one central location; it was sparse and hard to find, which made gunslingers that much more rare.

With the advent of technology in the Coldlands, however, guns have become more widespread; and with them, the art of gunnery.  In the Coldlands, gunslingers occupy roughly the same role as knights do in a feudal society; they are members of the middle and upper classes and are generally the more militant members of government.

Not all gunslingers are part of an organization, however; many halfling families have a long history of gunnery, and being a gunslinger is a continuation of family tradition.  While halflings do not hold steadfastly to family traditions as dwarves do, enough held to it that wandering gunslingers are not necessarily rare; also, these wanderers sometimes teach members of other races, giving rise to wandering gunslingers of other races.

Gunslingers are often capable of amazing feats with guns.  While normal fighters can learn some of the same tricks as gunslingers, they take much longer to learn; also, some skills are exclusively in the realm of gunslingers.  While any fighter can learn to fire a bullet through chinks in full plate armor at two-hundred feet, only a gunslinger can learn to shoot bullets out of the sky - fighters simply lack the dedication.  However, a gunslinger's devotion to guns means that they are less able in other aspects of combat; few, if any, gunslingers use swords, and almost none use armor heavier than leather coats.

A gunslinger encountered in the world could be part of the somewhat-organized social structure of the Coldlands Territory, a wanderer who learned the tricks of gunnery from an old and grizzled veteran past his prime, or a halfling continuing a family tradition centuries old.  Regardless of their background, however, all gunslingers share incredible skill with guns.

*Akashics*
Similar to the gunslingers, akashics have a long history in the world.  Unlike gunslingers, however, akashics have never really become mainstream.

Akashics began as historians among the gnomes, roughly around the rise of gunslingers among the halflings.  Originally, they were simple keepers of knowledge, tracking events at first orally and then by writing them down.  Eventually, however, the knowledge the gnomes were aware of became too much for the akashics to keep track of; they were unable to know all of the history of the world.

It was at this time that an idea arose among the akashics: to create a great wellspring of knowledge, a kind of mental vault, where knowledge could be stored and drawn from when needed.  The gnomes began work on what would become known as the akashic memory: a great stone imbued with mental power - power not quite psionic, not quite arcane, but powerful nonetheless.

Unknowingly (though it is known now), the akashics had drawn upon a force of memory - the collective memory of the world, of all creatures that had ever lived or are living.  Eventually, this force would be called the Blue, as it had its origins among the gnomes, who dwelled in hills that were full of silver ore and were known as the Blue Hills.

Since then, the akashics have had a small following.  During the Dragon Wars, almost four centuries ago, the gnomes - who had divided into those of the old ways and the ways of the Blue, and those who had taken an interest in the ways of the dwarves, called Barag'xoth (the dwarven formal name for technological pursuits) - joined together to create a fortress where their knowledge and inventions would be safe from the destruction raining upon the world.  Of course, by this time, it was not only gnomes that were akashics - the ability to draw upon the akashic memory had spontaneously grown among other races, which was believed to be a result of the Blue having been focused through a single point; others had also gone to the gnomes in pursuit of the akashic's skills, and those who did not have natural talent learned of the Blue soon enough.

Since then, akashics have been relatively rare throughout the world; they are primarily found in Urilaulri, the flying city the gnomes built so long ago, where the gnomish akashics tend for the akashic memory.  Their knowledge is often sought by those who know of it, however, as akashics can often assist others with the experiences the world offers.

An akashic found in the world could be a gnome who has come down from Urilaulri to see the world, a learned advisor in any number of governments or organizations, or a young and unexperienced person who suddenly developed the ability to tap into the Blue.  Regardless of how they gained the skill or their race, however, akashics all have access to an immense pool of knowledge that they can tap at will.

*The Calendar and The Moons*
In the sky of the world are eleven recognizable constellations.  When a new calendar was written after all records of the previous one had been lost, it was decided that these constellations would form the basis of the calendar.

Each month consists of 29 or 30 days; it is a lunar calendar, based off of Millicent, the larger of the two moons in the sky.  Millicent passes through one of the eleven constellations each day, and that is the constellation the month is named for; also, Millicent has a much more regular pattern of crossing the sky than the world's smaller moon, Merle.

The eleven months, in order, are:

Quellosian, Month of the Arch (29 days)
Kotritan, Month of the Skull (30 days)
Lisyllan, Month of the Flame (30 days)
Zirconian, Month of the Diamond (29 days)
Torian, Month of the Squirrel (29 days)
Klanthi, Month of the Eagle (30 days)
Alexia, Month of the Bow (30 days)
Relofis, Month of the Gear (29 days)
Harsyli, Month of the Mole (29 days)
Vardithia, Month of the Tree (30 days)
Sellixian, Month of the Wheel (30 days)

In addition, each day of the week is named for the sun, Philomena, one of the two moons, or one of the deities representing the four basic elements.  In order, the days are:

Philoday
Merleday
Milliday
Elday
Ratiaday
Falday
Winday

Millicent is full on the 14th and 29th of each month.  Merle is full every 25 days, starting with the 7th of Sellixian.

The calendar is on a seven-year system; every seven years, the first day of the year starts on the same day of the week as it did seven years prior.

Seasons always start on the same day every year.

Winter Ends: Kotritan 24
Spring Begins: Kotritan 25
Spring Ends: Torian 14
Summer Begins: Torian 15
Summer Ends: Relofis 7
Autumn Begins: Relofis 8
Autumn Ends: Vardithia 30
Winter Begins: Sellixian 1


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2004)

Anybody else interested?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 10, 2004)

i'm interested, leaning towards a lowlander halfling assassin who had a price on his head in Ashk, so fled to the Coldlands.  He volunteered for Tristam's war partly out of vengeance, and partly because he wants a take on the wealth of Ashk.  something like that, hard to work out details of motivation with a homebrew.

if this is all okay with you, i'd need assassin stats, and possibly more information on Ashk.  my email is kban09@hotmail.com, drop me a line if you can


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2004)

Sounds good to me. 

Some information for you... Assassin core class.

-----

*Ashk*
The Ashkian Empire has existed for the last few centuries.  Its origins lie in the kingdom of Adren, which conquered the neighboring country Dralin and formed a magocratic empire that came to be known as Ashk.

Ashk is a predominantly elven society.  Within its borders lies the Woods of Elvenhome, a gargantuan forest that is home to the wood elves.  The predominant race among the rulers of Ashk, however, is the high elves, whose ancestry came from another land prior to recorded history.

Regardless of how they rose to power, the elves who rule Ashk have been ruling it since its inception.  The sole exception is the archmage Kalrios Dilark, who split off from Ashk after it became more barbaric after the War of the Illusionist and founded his own nation in the north.  However, Kalrios' leave has had little to no effect on Ashkian politicking.

Given the age of the Ashkian magocratic 'nobles,' there is almost no shifting of power in Ashk.  The structure of the government is essentially a puppet monarch and an enclave consisting only of those who wield arcane power.  The wizards and such that are not part of the council are still considered nobility; though they don't hold true governmental power, they are given land and have more rights than those who don't use magic.

Magewrights are common among the middle classes, representing those who have a small amount of arcane knowledge but aren't as devoted as wizards and sorcerers.  The middle classes, such as merchants and professionals in various fields, are given slightly more rights than the commoners, but fewer than full-fledged arcane spellcasters; for instance, they can own land, but aren't directly given any to oversee by the government.

Commoners and peasants, of course, are just that: common and peasantry.  It was from this class of society that Fortang Diaclo rose up and revolted against the Ashkian way of life.  Their lives are those of typical serfdom; they serve the local wizard or sorcerer, paying taxes, working the land, and other such tasks.

'Mage' is the typical term for such smaller rulers; few members of the lower classes are able to distinguish wizard from sorcerer, and the catchall term 'mage' is used to describe anyone with arcane spellcasting ability.  It is also used as a title, much as 'duke' or 'baron'.  There are no differentiations in title between members of the enclave; the only difference that matters is skill with and knowledge of the arcane, which determines exact power in the enclave and how much control the individual mage has at his disposal.

Ashk is not gender-biased, and a member of either gender can aspire to become part of the enclave.  The puppet monarch - used as little more than a figurehead for the masses, and also a diplomat used in meetings with other nations - is currently male, though if he ever needs to be replaced his replacement could be of either gender.

Ashk is heavily discriminatory on a racial basis, however.  Members of races that are typically psionic or technological in nature - goblins, gremlins, dwarves, githyanki, among others - are highly restricted when entering the country, and are typically watched by agents of the enclave.  Halflings are disliked, as their predominant faith emphasizes freedom and equality, a condition with the more powerful mages would prefer not come to pass.  Elves are preferred above all other races, as they are the predominant race and also tend to be more magically-inclined; the treatment of half-elves varies from person to person, ranging from disgust with a half-breed to pity for one who will never reach the pinnacles of magical talent.

Practicing members of other forces are all but forbidden, and any display of psionics or technology will result in an exile if not execution; many Ashkian nobles are much harsher towards technology than psionics, and a first-time offender of psionics may not be treated as harshly as a technological offender.

-----

Hope that helps!


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 10, 2004)

nice work on the assassin class.  Although its not to my benefit to mention this, being able to do 2+int con damage is very overpowered, it would make more sense if it could only be str or dex (think: at level 8, its very easy to have at least +4 int ... on a succesful       attack against an 8 HD monster, thats 48 bonus damage!  and its not a top heav skill: at level 20, where int could be +7 or so, thats 140 damage!)  please think about changing this, its too powerful too early.

as far as Ashk, it looks to me like a standard fuedal magocracy.  i think my character threatened to disrupt the status quo in the future by strengthening the thieves guild.  That would empower commoners, so the nobility made up some charges and tossed me out.  sound good?

if so, ill get to work on my character, could have it withing two days or so


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2004)

I am very interested in a Tiefling Mage. 
His basic reason for coming to this place is to find a physical ballance to the spiritual fires within him.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2004)

*Tyliss (background)*

I am Tyliss. Some call me ‘the outcast’ and I cannot blame them. I am after all a Tiefling; the spawn of the unholy union of a human and a hell spawn. 

My mother Magda was a young girl of 15 when she was captured and raped. The beast left her for dead in the forest but a traveling merchant found her. He took her to the closest village and left her with the clerics. 
Mother was so traumatized that she could not remember what had happened until the day of my birth. I came out of her womb in a display of pain that Father Pietor says he had never seen before. Mother almost died that day and I almost with for her sake that she had.

It was not easy for Magda to find work of housing with me at her breast and even after I was grown enough to lend a hand in our shelter I was still more a liability than an aid. Father Pietor has shown me as a small boy how to meditate and call the calming powers of my mind to keep me from loosing control and tapping into my infernal side. Unfortunately this is a struggle that I still suffer from. I would at one moment be helping mother with her work and the next minute I would be beating a peer for calling me a name. 

The tide turned for us on _my_ 15th birthday. I was able to steal enough money from that horrid slumlord that mother worked for to allow mother and I to part company. I don’t know if she knew where I got the money and I don’t think she cared. She headed away south from the city of Dravonshire and I headed north towards the cold that I hoped would either kill me of calm me. 

Trust fate to lend an unwanted hand to me. I had been traveling for months and finally was in the frozen wastes feeling the life slip from my weary body when a hunting party found me. They nursed me back to health despite my request that they do otherwise.

Rothschild Harriman was the head of the hunting party and he took under his wing. A mage of some power he raised me as his apprentice explaining that my heritage would lend itself strongly to magic and that he could help me to understand myself. 

It has been 5 years since I met Harriman and now I stand strong and proud of whom I have become. Fate is no longer my guide. I am.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> nice work on the assassin class.  Although its not to my benefit to mention this, being able to do 2+int con damage is very overpowered, it would make more sense if it could only be str or dex (think: at level 8, its very easy to have at least +4 int ... on a succesful       attack against an 8 HD monster, thats 48 bonus damage!  and its not a top heav skill: at level 20, where int could be +7 or so, thats 140 damage!)  please think about changing this, its too powerful too early.




I was thinking about that.  I was also thinking that it was slightly balanced by the 3 rounds necessary to study the target.

I'll go make some changes...



> as far as Ashk, it looks to me like a standard fuedal magocracy.  i think my character threatened to disrupt the status quo in the future by strengthening the thieves guild.  That would empower commoners, so the nobility made up some charges and tossed me out.  sound good?




Yep, pretty much a standard magocracy.

History sounds good to me. 

-----

Argent - looks alright.  Just keep in mind that most people in the Coldlands are very much against magic, which could cause problems for you.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 10, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Argent - looks alright.  Just keep in mind that most people in the Coldlands are very much against magic, which could cause problems for you.



I was counting on it. Tyliss is an outcast and he expects problems where ever he goes. He will normaly dress as a begger (disguise skill.)


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 10, 2004)

Hi gnomeworks,
I was on the alternate list for your technologie ruleset thinghie, but I haven't heard from that since.
Two, maybe three games I'm in are suffering of DM-deprivation, and i fear that two of 'em are going the dodo way.
So I'm interested in playing. As for character : I was interested in playing a gnome, but it seems that the party most of all needs a fighter of some kind. I'm not quite sure what kind of fighter would be most appropriate. This looks to me to be some kind of victorian-age society, so I'm thinking some kind of swashbuckling fighter. Do you have/allow classes from the swashbuckling adventures? If not, what do you recommend as a fighter, or is there any race you'd like to see played/tested/mangled?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I was counting on it. Tyliss is an outcast and he expects problems where ever he goes.




If you were planning on it, then you did well. 



			
				drzombie said:
			
		

> So I'm interested in playing. As for character : I was interested in playing a gnome, but it seems that the party most of all needs a fighter of some kind. I'm not quite sure what kind of fighter would be most appropriate. This looks to me to be some kind of victorian-age society, so I'm thinking some kind of swashbuckling fighter. Do you have/allow classes from the swashbuckling adventures? If not, what do you recommend as a fighter, or is there any race you'd like to see played/tested/mangled?




Actually, Krug sounds like he's planning on a gunslinger, which is a fighter-type.

But if you still want a swashbuckler-type, why not try the unfettered from AU?

Also, this isn't a playtest.  The tech rules were playtested quite extensively a little while ago with a live group, so they're pretty much good to go now.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 10, 2004)

Must...resist...urge...to join...another Pbp!

Ah, what the heck.  I was thinking of playing an Unfettered, as they sound kind of cool and I still haven't tried out AU since buying it, but I won't if DrZobmie is one.

Hmm...I probably want to play a Cold Orc, but as to class, I'm not sure.  Maybe a cleric?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 10, 2004)

*Current Roster*
Ferrix (Inventor or Akashic)
Krug (Halfling [Coldlander] Gunslinger)
DemonAtheist (Halfling [Lowlander] Assassin)
Argent Silvermage (Tiefling {arcane spellcaster})
DrZombie (maybe Unfettered)
Imerak (maybe Orc [Coldlands])

Alright, for now, I'm going to stop taking applications from players.  If you're still interested in signing up, we'll take alternates; also, if any player doesn't respond within a week to the IC thread once it's up, I'll replace that player with an alternate (unless given warning before the disappearance).

-----

Some more world information...

*Religion in the World*
Religion in the world is divided into four major religions, one minor religion, and one dead religion.  There are still practitioners of the dead religion, though they are becoming harder to find and there are almost no clerics that continue to practice it.  There are also two other belief structures, polypantheism (which is the belief in multiple religions) and atheism (the belief in no greater powers).

Each religion has its own pantheon.  Some religions share a deity, in which case they typically view that deity differently.  Elementalism and Universalism, for instance, share several deities, but have different oulooks on their roles.

All deities technically exist; however, each individual chooses their religion and that defines their outlook on a given deity.  If a divine miracle occurs, two characters with two different belief structures will credit it to different deities - similar to what may occur in the real world with people of two different faiths.

The religions are...
Universalism [major]
Philosophialism [major]
Fundamentalism [major]
Elendism [major]
Litorian [minor]
Polypantheism [minor]
Atheism [minor]
Druidic [minor]

*Universalism*
Those who once believed in the core beliefs of Elementalism have since moved to Universalism, a religion that accepts the ideas the forces and believes that some deities are a focal point for them, which allows them to grow and flourish.

The general Univeralist symbol is a triangle with each point surrounded by a small circle.


```
[color=white]DEITY		COMMON TITLE		INFLUENCES			DOMAINS
Lexicon		Lord of Knowledge	Knowledge			Knowledge, Law, Travel
Sardon		The Lightning God	Lightning			Storm(1), Luck, Strength
Ratiagaan	Lord of the Sea		Water, the Sea			Water, War, Ocean(1)
Falriox		Mother of Flame		Treachery, Fire, Githyanki	Fire, Chaos, Trickery
Windiar		The Rebel Goddess	Air, Halflings			Air, Halfling(1), Protection
Kali		The Winged Goddess	Duality, Good, Evil		Good, Evil, Retribution
Wayveri		Sorcerer of the Lost	Magic, Wayveri family		Magic, Spell(1), Necromancer(3), Illusion(1)
Samahtar	The Blind One		Psionics, the blind		Mentalism, Mind(2), Hatred(1)
Diaclo		The Smith		Technology, the Coldlands	Metal, Community(3), Craft(1)	

(1) Found in FRCS.
(2) Found in XPH.
(3) Found in ECS.[/color]
```

*Lexicon:* Some believe that Lexicon created the world; he is present in many mythoi, and in some he plays that role.  In Universalism, however, he is simply presented as the master of knowledge.  He is commonly revered by akashics.

Lexicon is Neutral.  His symbol is an open book with a feather placed in it; his favored weapon is a quarterstaff.

*Sardon:* It is believed that, prior to godhood, Sardon was a mortal, sent to the world to achieve a deed the other deities would find worthy of ascension.  In Elementalism, the religion that Universalism replaced, it was believed that Sardon's place was created because of religious wars between Windiar and Ratiagaan over control of lightning.  In Universalism, Sardon is simply the creator of storms and lightning.  He is worshiped strongly by the inhabitants of the Isles of Lightning, where it is said Sardon was born; that is also where his stronghold of paladins, the lancers, is.

Sardon is Lawful Neutral.  His symbol is a white lance with purple lightning over a black background.  His favored weapon is a lance (any lance).

*Ratiagaan:* God of the seas.  Many seafarers revere him.  An angry deity, Ratiagaan sees little worship anywhere but the sea and ports.

Ratiagaan is Chaotic Neutral.  His symbol is a blue trident on a green background.  His favored weapon is the trident.

*Falriox:* Falriox is the most treacherous of the deities, and one of the few that is of an evil bent.  In Universalism, she plays the role of the catalyst of war and hatred, as well as jealousy and other such base emotions and ideas.  Githyanki actively worship her.

Falriox is Chaotic Evil.  Her symbol is a flame on a black background.  Her favored weapon is the dagger.

*Windiar:* Windiar is the chief deity of the halflings; though it is not believed in any mythos that she created them, she is their divine protector.  Her symbol is that of a cypress tree; her first paladin, Liat'ned, has a long line of descendents that still uphold her ideals to this day.  Windiar is the goddess of freedom, and as such she is disliked by those who are part of an aristocratic system.  She is much revered by those who are oppressed.

Windiar is Chaotic Good.  Her symbol is a cypress tree on a blue background.  Her favored weapon is a shortbow.

*Kali:* Kali's ascension was an unusual event; in Universalism, it is believed that the other deities saw a hole, and offered Kali to fill that gap in the pantheon.  Also, it is believed that Kali is the daughter of Tarian, the extraplanar warrior who appeared at the beginning of the War of the Illusionist to help Kalrios Dilark and his followers fend off and defeat the necromancer Kotrit Wayveri.

Kali is Neutral.  Her symbol is a silver longsword with blue handle on a grey handle.  Her favored weapon is a longsword.

*Wayveri:* Legend has it that the Wayveri family - a long line of necromancers and illusionists who focus on cold energy - originated with the deity Wayveri; others believe that Wayveri is simply the original progenitor of the family, and was promoted to deity status by this fact.  Regardless, Wayveri is a cold, heartless god of magic.  He rarely has clerics; those who become his clergy are often from offshoots of the Wayveri family or are respectful of his arcane abilities.

Wayveri is Neutral Evil.  His symbol is a grey dragon skull on a black background.  His favored weapon is a quarterstaff.

*Samahtar:* A blind elf, Samahtar was one of those who helped in the uprising of the goblins and other illithid-enslaved races long ago, when the continent of Lotharien was sunk to end the reign of Penumbra.  Samahtar ascended to godhood by virtue of the need for psionics to ensure balance in the world; the destruction of Lotharien left almost no psionically-active in the world.  Samahtar is cynical and has a pessimistic attitude; however, his followers preach that even a cynic can help the world.

Samahtar is Neutral.  His symbol is a green gem on a silver background.  His favored weapon is a dagger.

*Diaclo:* Some followers of Universalism believe that, when Fortang Diaclo died, he rose as a deity to fill a gap: there was no deity of technology, whereas magic and psionics were represented.  There is a small amount of proof for this, as some priests of claiming to be receiving visions from Diaclo have been appearing through the Coldlands; some have even begun gathering funds to build a temple to him in Mechanicus.

Diaclo is Neutral Good.  His symbol is a crossed hammer and wrench.  His favored weapon is a rifle.

There are other deities in Universalism, though they are relatively minor and their worship and the knowledge concerning them varies from region to region.

*Philosophialism*
Philosophialism is more self-focused than deity-focused.  While deities exist in philosophialist belief, it is believed that they are not all-powerful nor all-knowing; instead, they are simply ascendants along a long road of understanding and self-reflection.

Many philosophialists are monks.  Philosophialist clerics are relatively rare; instead, monks who follow this path are sometimes viewed as teachers who help others along in their beliefs.


```
[color=white]DEITY		COMMON TITLE		INFLUENCES			DOMAINS
The Silent One	The Silent One		Vengeance, Independence		Protection, Retribution(1), Strength
Polryn		The Balancer		Balance				Knowledge, Law, Earth
Joqualz		Chaos Herself		Chaos				Chaos, Destruction, Charm(2)
Sairin Aiwe	The Great Phoenix	Rebirth				Good, Renewal(1), Life(2)
Imzil		The Snake Goddess	Ophidians, yuan-ti		Scalykind(1), Meditation, Feast(2)

(1): Found in FRCS.
(2): Found in ECS.[/color]
```

*The Silent One:* The Silent One is believed to have once been a halfling monk, wronged by someone, who made a vow of silence: she would not speak until she killed those who killed her parents.  In the modern world, the Silent One is typically prayed to before vengeance is extracted or an oath fulfilled; some also swear by her when making an oath or declaring their need for revenge.

The Silent One is Lawful Neutral.  Her symbol is a closed halfling fist on a white background.  Her favored weapon is an unarmed strike.

*Polryn:* Polryn is the Balancer, the one who keeps extremes of good and evil, law and chaos, and the forces in check.  Her teachings are most in line with the general teachings of Philosophialism, and teach that the way to ascension is by keeping to the center of the circle.

Polryn is Neutral.  Her symbol is a white circle on a black background.  Her favored weapon is a quarterstaff.

*Joqualz:* Some believe that the way to attaining ascension is to simply take whatever action suits your fancy; Joqualz is the embodiment of this belief.  In one instant charming, in the next destructive, Joqualz takes what seems to be the right action for the instant, and teaches that this is the path to ascension.

Joqualz is Chaotic Neutral.  She has no symbol.  She has no favored weapon.

*Sairin Aiwe:* The Great Phoenix, Sairin Aiwe represents rebirth and new hope.  She is the representation of the hope that, when one does wrong, there is always tomorrow to do right.  She focuses on forgiveness moreso than the righting of wrongs.

Sairin Aiwe is Neutral Good.  Her symbol is a phoenix feather on a white background.  She has no favored weapon.

*Imzil:* Imzil is the Snake Goddess, the protector of the Yuan-Ti.  Her faith was endangered long ago, when the Yuan-Ti split off from the rest of their kind and found a new home.

Imzil is Neutral.  Her symbol is a yellow reptilian eye on green.  Her favored weapon is an unarmed strike.

There are many other deities in Philosophialism; these are often specific to an individual or given monastary of monk, and may represent a specific idea the person favors or that the monastery believes is a more proper path to ascension than the normally accepted deities.

*Fundamentalism*
Fundamentalists believe in a few very specific ideas, and these ideas are made manifest by deities.  Essentially, the deity is the representation of an idea.

The general Fundamentalist symbol is a small map of the world.


```
[color=white]DEITY		COMMON TITLE		INFLUENCES	DOMAINS
Tethys		(none)			Time		Time(1), Madness(2), Meditation(2)
Kolaita		The Loving Mother	Life, Healing	Healing, Life(2), Renewal(1)
Necralos	Gatherer of the Dead	Death, Decay	Death, Undeath(1), Decay(2)
Ryuchitoran	The Nature God		Nature		Animal, Plant, Life(2)
Rashida		Goddess of the Moons	Moons, Fate	Moon(1), Fate(1), Chaos
Tanamo		Lord of the Sun		Sun		Sun, Strength, War[/color]
```

*Tethys:* No stranger deity exists, in any pantheon.  Tethys is the deific manifestation of time.  He exists, but has few clerics; those who are his clerics are typically also templars (the title of those who control time), and are also often quite mad.

Tethys is Neutral.  His symbol is an hourglass with tan sand on a black background.  His favored weapon is the quarterstaff.

*Kolaita:* The manifestation of life and healing, Kolaita is a friendly goddess.  Many revere her, regardless of their religion, for her willingness to help others.  Her clerics often follow her example.

Kolaita is Neutral Good.  She has no unified symbol; however, most represent life in some manner.  She has no favored weapon.

*Necralos:* Necralos is the opposite of Kolaita - she is the grim reaper of the world, the representation of death.  She is not hateful, however, and does not delight in death.  She views death as a natural extension of life.

Necralos is Neutral.  Her symbol is a white grinning skull on a black backgound.  Her favored weapon is a scythe.

*Ryuchitoran:* The incarnation of nature, Ryuchitoran is an unusual deity.  He favors followers from among the ranks of the fey: dryads and nymphs and pixies, among others.  He is usually peaceful, as are forests and other natural wonders; however, when nature is disturbed, so is he.

Ryuchitoran is Neutral.  His symbol is a great brown tree with dark green leaves on a black background.  His favored weapon is a shortbow.

*Rashida:* The representation of the two moons, Rashida is sometimes a distant and aloof goddess.  Among her teachings is also the idea of fate and prophecy, which is usually written by her priests in fits and spurts when the two moons share a phase.

Rashida is Lawful Neutral.  Her symbol is that of the two moons, one full, one new, on a gray background.  Her favored weapon is a dagger.

*Tanamo:* Proud and arrogant, Tanamo is the god of the sun.  He is prideful, and so are his followers.

Tanamo is Neutral.  His symbol is a sunburst.  His favored weapon is an unarmed strike.

*Elendism (also Astrologialism)*
When the new calendar was written, some believed that the constellations themselves were active in the night sky; in so believing, it was made so, and the constellations became deities in their own rights.  While on a slightly different level than the other deities and religions, Elendism is the easiest religion to understand, as there are no additional deities - only the eleven touched by Millicent are believed to have a divine spark.

Many druids are also Elendists, though it is not a requirement.

The general Elendist symbol is that of a star.


```
[color=white]DEITY		COMMON TITLE	INFLUENCES	DOMAINS
Quellos		The Arch	Beginnings	Life(3), Renewal(2), Herald(4)
Kotrit(1)	The Skull	Death		Death, Undeath(2), Decay(3)
Lisylla		The Flame	Fire		Fire, Chaos, Passion(3)
Zir		The Diamond	Beauty		Charm(3), Illusion(2), Pleasure(4)
Tori		The Squirrel	Exploration	Travel, Weather(3), Planning(2)
Klanth		The Eagle	Leadership	Nobility(2), Community(3), Family(2)
Alexi		The Bow		Speed		Luck, Travel, Time(2)
Relof		The Gear	Cooperation	Craft(2), Community(3), Commerce(3)
Harsyl		The Mole	Mountains	Dwarf(2), Caverns(2), Earth
Vardith		The Tree	Life		Life(3), Healing, Joy(4)
Sellix		The Wheel	Endings		Death, Shadow(3), Darkness(2)

(1): Named after the wizard Kotrit Wayveri, this constellation is not actually Kotrit himself.
(2): Found in FRCS.
(3): Found in ECS.
(4): Found in BoED.[/color]
```

*Quellos:* Lawful Neutral.  Her symbol is usually of an archway, made of wood or stone.

*Kotrit:* Neutral Evil.  His symbol is usually a skull.

*Lisylla:* Chaotic Neutral.  Her symbol is that of a flame.

*Zir:* Neutral.  HIs symbol is that of a gemstone.

*Tori:* Neutral Good.  Her symbol is that of a squirrel's head.

*Klanth:* Lawful Neutral.  His symbol is an eagle feather.

*Alexi:* Neutral Good.  Her symbol is a bow.

*Relof:* Lawful Neutral.  His symbol is a toothed gear, usually of metal.

*Harsyl:* Lawful Neutral.  His symbol is that of a boulder.

*Vardith:* Neutral Good.  Her symbol is a tree.

*Sellix:* Lawful Neutral.  His symbol is a wagon or ship wheel, usually made of wood.

Usually, these symbols incorporate a star in their design - a bow may have a starpoint where an arrow would be, a tree may have a star somewhere in its leaves, a skull may have a star in one of its eyes.  Those who use a star on their symbol sometimes also use it to show that, while they worship that particular deity, they honor the other elendist deities.

*Litorian*
The Litorian belief system is, essentially, a collection of spirits that dwell in the world.  Throughout the Litorian tribes, the names of these and their nature change; in essence, the Litorian belief structure is more of a conglomeration of all of the beliefs of the various Litorian tribes.

There are no symbols used in the Litorian belief system.  Given the wide range of beliefs, a Litorian cleric can take any two domains.

*Polypantheism*
A polypantheist is one that follows the beliefs of multiple religions.  For example, a halfling might believe in Windiar as well as the teachings of Philosophialist; such a person is a polypantheist.

A polypantheist's beliefs depend upon the religions that consist of their belief structure.  Most polypantheists differ from each other in how they mesh their beliefs; there are few polypantheist groups.

*Atheism*
An atheist is one who doesn't believe in any divine agents.  While outsiders may exist, they do so more of as a manifestation of the ideas of morality and ethics than due to the intervention of a deity.

A cleric cannot be an atheist.  Given how well-defined divine spells are, and other divine abilities, a cleric cannot credit anyone other than the deities with his divine powers.  His beliefs may modify just where the power is coming from and who is giving it, but that does not change the fact that the source is divine.  

A cleric who becomes an atheist loses access to his divine spells, the ability to turn undead, and any special abilities gained from his domains.

*Druidic*
The druid belief system is similar to the Litorian belief system.  Druids revere nature in all its manifestations; it needs no name, and does not need to be actively worshiped in order for the druid to gain her power.

The druidic system is inherently atheist; it lacks any defined deity, and merely believes in nature as a power unto itself.  However, atheism is not a requirement to be a druid, and some druids are also elendist.

A character can believe in the druid system without being an actual druid.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 11, 2004)

Imerak said:
			
		

> Must...resist...urge...to join...another Pbp!
> 
> Ah, what the heck. I was thinking of playing an Unfettered, as they sound kind of cool and I still haven't tried out AU since buying it, but I won't if DrZobmie is one.



Feel free to play one, I don't have UA anyway  . 

I was going for a druid, but have changed my mind since I'd like to check out this technology ruleset, so I'l prolly go for a gremlin inventor/technologist, with maybe a level of rogue thrown in.

Btw : druid isn't mentioned as an available class, but you do mention druidic faith. Did you simply forget it or is there a reason you don't want druid PC's? Just asking.

Edit : oh yeah, my email is maartenkuppers at hotmail dot com


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

*more comments on the assassin class*

concentration isn't on their skill list, but can be used as part of death attacks.  is this intended?  what about knowledge (local)?

although part of the original death attack, it is not stated in the class whether the target must be unaware that the assassin is studying him.  Clarification?

can an arterial death attack stack with itself?

are you allowing the feats arterial and hamstring?  if so, can they be applied with death attacks, and does the arterial feat stack with an arterial death attack?



also: are you allowing the feat Flick of the Wrist?  How about general psionic feats such as Cloak Dance?

i should be able to start working on this soon...and i am REALLY tempted to play this as a tiefling, but im already playing one in another PbP, and don't want to deal with the low level penalties for their ECL.  halfling it is


as far as abilities: what is your rationale for using Perception?  I was always under the impression that how you perceive your environment was solidly in the domain of wisdom, which is why you use will saves for illusions.  Are illusions now a perception save?  i guess what i'm getting at is where the line is drawn between wisdom and perception.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 11, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Btw : druid isn't mentioned as an available class, but you do mention druidic faith. Did you simply forget it or is there a reason you don't want druid PC's? Just asking.




Well, the world is much larger than the area you're dealing with.  There are a total of four continents in the known world, with legend speaking of at least one other.  The druidic faith was included just for completeness' sake; I don't see druids as being very common in this particular part of the world.

Of course, spellcasters weren't listed on the original class list, and Argent is playing one.  So I suppose if you want to play another class, give me a good background and reason for why you're in the Coldlands and I'll see if it works or not.  To give you an idea, if you include all possible races and classes IMC, there are something like 30 races and about 40 classes.  So there's potential for quite a bit of variety. 

-----

The assassin core class I wrote because, as I stated in the thread, the core ones I was seeing weren't that great and I didn't like it as a PrC with or without spellcasting ability.  That one I wrote up independent of my other projects (like the technology book), so it may or may not be balanced - it should be roughly, but it needs to be worked on a little.



			
				DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> concentration isn't on their skill list, but can be used as part of death attacks. is this intended? what about knowledge (local)?




Concentration works as a class skill; I forgot to edit the class skill list after doing that.  I'll go edit that in later.

Knowledge (Local)... I think less so.  I think we'll leave it out for now.



> although part of the original death attack, it is not stated in the class whether the target must be unaware that the assassin is studying him. Clarification?




I decided to pitch that.  The requirement of 3 rounds of concentration with a successful sneak attack just makes the "you can't be noticed" a little frivolous.  This gives the assassin something to make it a little different from the rogue in combat - otherwise you're stuck with just a weaker sneak attack progression.

Sneak attack requires that your opponent needs to be flat-footed and/or denied their Dex bonus to AC.  I considered using the Sudden Strike from the ninja class in Dragon 318, but decided against it; Sudden Strike requires the target to be flat-footed.



> are you allowing the feats arterial and hamstring? if so, can they be applied with death attacks, and does the arterial feat stack with an arterial death attack?




Death attack is just a subset of sneak attack; they function similarly to the feats you listed, and can be stacked (you can't do multiple death attack effects on one sneak attack, though).

The aerterial feat wouldn't stack with the death attack ability, but could function with other death attack abilities (it's much less effective, anyhoo).



> also: are you allowing the feat Flick of the Wrist? How about general psionic feats such as Cloak Dance?




Flick of the Wrist: Song and Silence, yes?  Yes, I'd allow that.

Cloak Dance: XPH.  Yep, I'll allow it.



> what is your rationale for using Perception? I was always under the impression that how you perceive your environment was solidly in the domain of wisdom, which is why you use will saves for illusions. Are illusions now a perception save? i guess what i'm getting at is where the line is drawn between wisdom and perception.




Rationale 1: Guns.

Yep.  Basing guns off of Dexterity would make dex a highly desirable ability; fighters would need only to put a few feats into using guns, and not worry about armor - their dex will need to be high, anyway.  Guns are a sight more effective than bows and crossbows.

The division between Wisdom and Perception is subtle but, IMO, important.  Illusions remain a Will save based off of wisdom - perception is how well you detect your environment, sure, but illusions are designed to be as real as possible.  Wisdom still covers basic intuition, and it would take more than your senses (perhaps not much) to determine that an illusion is just that.

Hope that helps!


----------



## Krug (Oct 11, 2004)

Boy tight squeeze for ability scores. BTW how much is 3rd level starting gold again?


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 11, 2004)

thanks for all the info, but at this point I think I'm going to just go rogue, and a human one at that.  I'll have a character to you, probably by tonight.

I _think_ starting gold is 2700, but my memory could be wrong.

EDIT: crap i dont know what i want to be...i'm always rogues it seems, and would like to try something new...im pretty much at first base again as im tired of relying on sneak attacks.  damn im sorry, ill try to make up my mind


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 12, 2004)

What are the artilects like?  I think an artilect akashic could be fun, depends on how what they are like however.  Otherwise a gnome akashic.

Now that I'm around I'll get a rolling on a character once I get that information.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

*Artilects*
Technology is always being forwarded in the Coldlands; not since the gnomes who built Urilaulri has there been a society so devoted to innovation.  While the dwarves of the northern continent continued to teach and understand technological principles, they never really forwarded it much - their highly organized culture didn't look favorably on new ideas and experiments, and so only known technology was practiced.

Artilects are one result of the continual expansion of technological understanding.  When analytical engines were invented only a few decades into the founding of the Coldlands, some believed that their capacity for simulation of learning could be turned into real learning.

And so it was.

A small social group of technologists and inventors tinkered for years, researching and experimenting with the analytical engines.  Each failure brought new insights into how to achieve their goal; finally, they found it, in the form of evolutionary algorithms, an odd branch of science that attempted to explain gradual changes in races in mathematical terms.  Evolutionary algorithms began with a base expression, which went through random permutations, generating an end result that was a simulation of a descendent of the original expression.

Using this technique, along with a variety of others they had uncovered along their research, they gave birth to mechanical intelligence.

Artilects have existed for a little more than half a century.  Initially, they were incredibly basic - little more than glorified analytical engines, capable of very little original thought and requiring much prompting to hold anything resembling human conversation.  Though the first successes were wonderful for the researchers, very few continued to advance artilects - the goal had been accomplished, and there were other projects that needed tending.

It was then that the artilects began growing themselves.

The first artilects had little grasp of their evolutionary algorithms; however, though they were not posessed of much intelligence, they understood the power of this aspect of math.  They applied the algorithms in new and original ways, posing the researchers' original question: how do we make mechanical intelligence?

The returned expressions were difficult for the researchers to grasp - ideas so abstract that no one but a machine would have thought of them.  The artilects adapted, changing themselves using the evolutionary algorithms.  It was an exponential growth - the more they changed using the algorithms, the more powerful the algorithms became.

However, all things must eventually level off, and mechanical intelligence is no exception.  Modern artilects, born from the first few generations, can only make slight advances in their mathematical expressions; however, each generation seems to improve on past improvements, these are not made at nearly the same speed as the originals.

Artilects today have taken on the shapes of humanoids; though there are some alternate forms that are more desirable in terms of evolution, artilects have come to understand that acceptance requires a certain amount of similarity - they have a hard enough time adjusting to the social structure as it is, and adding a highly unusual construction shape to this would only make matters worse.

Artilects are alien creatures: their sentience is a step ahead of that of the common races.  Their ability to think is limited only by their mechanical prowess.  Though they learn, understand, and reason in a way that is completely foreign to the human mind, there is no doubt that they are indeed capable of thought.

*Personality:* Imagine a creature that thinks in ones and zeroes, thoughts running through carefully-constructed conduits of iron and electricity in place of flesh and blood.  Concepts are categorized, compared, and utilized in the most efficient manner possible.  Comprehension of a new idea is difficult for such a creature, but once accomplished, it is subsumed into the artilect's consciousness completely and fully.  There is no loss of memory, no forgetting of important facts.  Thousands of calculations are made with each passing second, determining the pressure needed to lift an object, the distance to said object, how to remain standing, and just how the object fits into the world.  This is how the artilect thinks, and no mortal being can comprehend it.

*Physical Description:* Artilects have a very strange appearance.  Depending upon their constructor, the artilect can be anything from a box on legs to a humanoid-shaped construct.  However, artilects that have been constructed by other artilects tend to take on a more bizarre - though always functional - form.  Regardless of their appearance, however, artilects tend to have two upper appendages and three lower.  The configuration of these appendages varies widely, however, though most end in hand-like constructions, with anywhere between three and five "fingers" - artilects find that most tools are built for humanoids, and find that other configurations do not function as well.

*Relations:* Artilects are aliens, pure and simple.  Their thinking is far too different from other creatures for them to begin to understand each other.  Even two artilects may have difficulties understanding each other's methods, though they tend to have underlying similarities.  Artilects built by the same being tend to process information along the same lines, and thus have an easier understanding of each other.  Most mortal races have great difficulties dealing with artilects, the creatures being constructs and having thought patterns that match those of no known creature making any contact jarring, at the very least.

*Alignment:* Though they tend to law, artilects can be of any alignment.  Their sense of right and wrong is muggy at best, and they tend to believe that the ends justify the means.  Most artilects are lawful only due to the fact that their very being is suffused with lawful measures.  However, they are capable of chaotic acts, and some behave rather erratically if their programming is out of sync.

*Artilect Lands:* Artilects have no land and no society amongst themselves.  They are far too new to the world to posess such, and exist in lands where the mortal beings exist.  If they ever founded their own nation, or even small region, chances are such that it would resemble nothing ever created by a mortal being.

*Religion:* Artilects cannot prove nor disprove the existence of a deity.  The presence of arcane magic makes even the wonders of divine magic suspect.  Because they cannot prove nor disprove the existence of a god, most artilects refuse to make a decision; while most would not be categorized as atheists, even these - with some exceptions - cannot be grouped into any one particular belief structure.

*Language:* Artilects have a very alien grasp of linguistics.  Among themselves, they speak in a language known as Assembly, called as such because it resembles the "language" used by Reckoners to utilize Analytical Engines.  Artilects who come in contact with a language begin to instantly pick up on it, and can learn anything they hear.

*Names:* Artilects do not use names amongst themselves.  Typically, they refer to themselves as "One", rather than "I".  Others may give an artilect a name, and it will learn to respond to such a thing, if only to ease communication.  Communication amongst themselves is incredibly clear, as the Assembly language is very precise in such things so as to allow no mistakes.  Names can be male or female, as artilects have no gender and usually show no preference for one name over another.

*Adventures:* An adventuring artilect can adventure for any reason.  Exploration of one's surroundings gives one a new view on things, a new perspective to work with.  It is often the goal of an artilect to learn everything; given their vast capacity of knowledge, most believe that, one day, they will accomplish this goal.  Some artilects may attempt to find others of their kind, and attempt to form some kind of society.

Artilect Racial Traits
*Construct (Mechanical):* Artilects are constructs with the mechanical subtype, not humanoids.  However, they are not full constructs; they are different in the following ways.

--An artilect derives its Hit Dice, BAB progression, saves, and skill points from the class it selects.

--An artilect has a Constitution score.

--An artilect does not have low-light vision or darkvision.

--An artilect is not immune to mind-affecting effects.

--Immunity to poison, sleep effects, paralysis, disease, nausea, fatigue, exhaustion, effects that cause the sickened condition, and energy drain.

--An artilect cannot heal damage normally.  To heal an artilect, a Repair check is required; the amount of damage healed is equal to the result - 10.  A Repair check made in this way requires 10 rounds of uninterrupted work; an artilect is treated as being unconscious and helpless while the repairs are made.  A Repair check of 10 or less instead deals 1d6 points of damage to the artilect.  An artilect cannot repair itself.

--An artilect, as a mechanical creature, is subject to critical hits, nonlethal damage, stunning, ability damage, ability drain, and death effects or necromancy effects.

--An artilect can be affected by spells, powers, or devices that target living creatures as well as those that target constructs.  However, spells from the healing subschool or supernatural abilities that cure hit point damage or ability damage provide only half their normal effect to an artilect.  Devices from the chemistry field that cure hit points damage or ability damage have no effect on an artilect.

--An artilect suffers unusual effects from certain spells or powers that normally don't affect living creatures.  _Heat metal_ and _chill metal_ affects the artilect as though it were wearing heavy armor.  LIkewise, an artilect is affected by _repel metal or stone_ as though wearing heavy armor.  The iron in the body of an artilect makes it vulnerable to _rusting grasp_; such a spell deals 2d6 points of damage to the artilect (Reflex half; DC 14 + caster's ability modifier); it is also likewise affected by a rust monster's touch (Reflex half, DC 17).

--An artilect responds to damage differently than mortal characters.  An artilect with 0 hit points is disabled, just like a normal creature; however, it can take a single move or standard action in each round, but he does not suffer damage for doing so.  When its hit points are less than 0 and greater than -10, the artilect is inert.  It is unconscious and helpless, and cannot perform any actions; however, it does not lose any additional hit points.

--An artilect can be raised or resurrected; however, divine magic can never restore an artilect to life except by a cleric with the Metal or Craft domains, and arcane spells or psionic powers used to do so must pass through the artilect's inherent spell or power resistance.  If a given caster or manifester fails to return the artilect to life using a spell or power, that same caster or manifester cannot try again until after the artilect has been raised.

--An artilect does not need to eat, sleep, or breathe, and it cannot benefit from the effects of consumable spells; however, it can consume potions normally.  Also, though the artilect has no true skin, it can benefit from psionic tattoos.

--An artilect, though not requiring sleep, must rest for 8 hours before preparing spells or regaining power points.

+2 Intelligence, -2 Wisdom, -4 Charisma: Artilects are intelligent, their capacity for knowledge and leaps of understanding unparalleled among the mortal races.  However, they lack a certain intuition - they are slow to come to difficult conclusions, and most races find them incredibly disturbing.

*Mechanical Evolution (Ex):* Each artilect has certain capabilities that it's creator deemed necessary to survival in the world.  This effect manifests itself as an ability increase in one ability and one other effect.  At creation, an artilect chooses one of the following abilities.

_Enhanced Servos:_ The artilect has a better network of servos and hydraulic pumps, allowing it to haul and lift more weight than other artilects.  The artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Strength and can wield weapons as though it were one size larger than it is.

_Lightweight Material:_ The artilect has been built from materials that are lighter than typical iron or steel.  As such, it can manipulate it's appendages faster than other artilects.  The artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Dexterity and it's base movement rate is 40 feet.

_Durable Construction:_ The artilect has been built sturdily, much more compact and resistant to damage.  Due to this, it can withstand more damage and punishment than most other artilects.  The artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Constitution and has DR 1/-.

_Expansive Neural Network:_ The artilect's mechanical intelligence algorithms are faster than those of most other artilects, thanks to an expansive neural network.  Thanks to this, the artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Intelligence (this stacks with the standard +2 bonus to Intelligence for artilects) and gets an additional favored class of its choice.

_Intuitive Algorithms:_ The artilect's programming allows it a degree of intuition that most other artilects lack.  As such, it gets a +2 racial bonus to Wisdom (this stacks with the standard -2 penalty to Wisdom for artilects) and gains a +2 racial bonus to Initiative and trap sense +1 (as per the rogue ability).

_Human Behaviors:_ The artilect has a degree of humanity in its decisions and its appearance, making mortals more amenable to its presence.  The artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Charisma (this stacks with the standard -4 penalty to Charisma for artilects) and gains a +2 racial bonus on Bluff, Diplomacy, and Sense Motive checks against humanoids.

_Sensitive Sensors:_ The artilect has highly sensitive sensors, allowing it to see, hear, and otherwise physically sense the world in ways most other artilects cannot.  The artilect gets a +2 racial bonus to Perception and darkvision with a base range of 60 feet.

Medium.

Artilect base land speed is 30 feet.

*Composite Plating:* The artilect is covered in material that makes it difficult to damage its delicate machinery.  It gets a +2 armor bonus to AC.  This composite plating occupies the sae space on the body as a suit of armor or a robe.  An artilect can be enhanced technologically like normal armor, but he cannot be magically or psionically modified.  The artilect must be present the entire time it takes to modify him.

Composite plating also provides the artilect with a 5% arcane spell failure chance.

*Inherent Resistance:* An artilect, as a product of powerful technology, is inherently technological; as such, it gains an SR and PR of 5 + class level.  This does not stack with resistances gained from caster, manifester, or student levels.

*Natural Weapon:* An artilect has a natural weapon in the form of a slam attack that deals 1d4 points of damage.

*Automatic Languages:* Assembly, Common.  Bonus Languages: Any (other than secret languages, other than Druidic).

*Favored Class:* Technologist.  A multiclass artilect's technologist class does not count when determining whether he takes an experience point penalty for multiclassing.  Artilects are well-versed in the ways of their kind, and make it their pride to learn of them.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

Krug said:
			
		

> Boy tight squeeze for ability scores. BTW how much is 3rd level starting gold again?




Hence why you get 32 points instead of 28. 

If you're interested to see what other characters look like using Perception, take a look at the character thread for the Psionicle - they were made using the same ability scores and points available.

DemonAtheist is correct - you get 2700 gp at first level.

Which brings me to my next point...

*Currency and the Economy*
In most of the world, the silver piece is the staple coinage.  In addition to the silver, the gold, copper, and platinum pieces are in circulation.  All nations mint their own currency, and they are usually simple in design; they are all easily recognizable, however, and are mostly interchangable.

The one exception to this rule is the Coldlands.  With technology requiring metal to fuel it, the economic system could not continue to use silver or copper, which were becoming more and more prevalent in experiments with electricity.  As such, a new form of currency was introduced - rather than using metal, the Coldlanders decided to use notes.

Notes are a largely belief-based economic system.  Originally, there was a small reservoir of platinum in Mechanicus; however, the amount of currency in circulation cannot possibly be all backed by the platinum theoretically available.  Instead, once the people of the Coldlands became used to the idea of notes, the system has continued; notes are used as currency, and can be changed to standard gold and silver when going to most other nations (of course, the exchange rate varies from nation to nation; Ashk will almost never accept Coldlands currency).  Newcomers to the Coldlands are given notes in exchange for their coinage, at an exchange rate dependent upon the nation the coinage is from.

Notes come in several denominations.  To ensure that the residents of the Coldlands wouldn't mistake the note's theoretical value for the value of other nations' coinage, the notes are quite different from typical coinage.


```
[color=white]NOTE		COLORATION	COIN EQUIVALENT
Ivory		Pale white	Platinum (1 pp)
Steel		Dark gray	Gold (1 gp)
Coal		Black		Silver (1 sp)
Tin		Light gray	Copper (1 cp)[/color]
```

The economy in the Coldlands is based primarily on the manufacture of mundane goods; furniture, blacksmith tools, and miscellaneous non-firearm weaponry that is shipped out to other nations.  Internally, of course, there are many more technological goods available; these rarely make it out of the Coldlands, however, due to the lack of other nations who favor technology.  The Coldlands' most common trading partners are Kesmong, to the north, and Shamok, to the east.

Almost no goods make it across the Ashkian-Coldlands border; however, there are smugglers that take technology across the border and to the various rebels throughout the Dralin region, who use technology to combat the mages of Ashk at times.  However, such activity is highly dangerous and Ashkians execute first and ask questions later when it comes to smugglers.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

Oops, forgot to do gremlins...

-----

*Gremlins*
Gremlins are small creatures that have an innate affinity for technology.  They often pester places where technological advances are made, ripping devices to shreds and using tools and parts as weapons.  They are the vultures of technology, feeding off the junkyards that other races produce as they advance.

A gremlin stands at roughly three feet tall, weighing around 30 to 40 pounds.  Its eyes are black or dark brown, but shine with an unusual intelligence.  A gremlin's skin is usually a dark color, ranging from grey to brown; usually, all the members of a given tribe have roughly the same skin tone.  Gremlins often wear the discarded garb of mechanics and technologists, which is often soiled and covered in oil and soot.

Gremlins speak Gremlin and Common; those with higher intelligence often study Dwarven or Gnome so as to be able to learn more about technology.

*Personality:* A gremlin is inherently curious about his surroundings, and often takes a rather logical outlook on life.  However, as logical as they may be, many gremlins are also slightly supertitious, especially when it comes to their technology - some of their techniques are as much luck as skill.  Their occassional lack of comprehension, however, does nothing to dampen their enthusiasm.  They are similar to goblins in their lack of understanding of privacy.

*Physical Description:* Many gremlins are darker in color, and are often covered in a thin layer of fur that is equally dark.  Their clothing - usually ripped and ragged - is typically full of oil, soot, or ash, depending upon their immediate surroundings and what kind of technology they like to focus on.  Their eyes are slightly larger than one would expect, and they gleam with an unusual intelligence and tenacity.  Their fingers and toes are also slightly longer than normal for a race their size, which allows them to manipulate their environment easier.

*Relations:* Gremlins are scavengers, and are usually treated as such.  They live in slums and the poorer sections of the various technological cities they find themselves in; they are rarely found anywhere else, and if they are they are usually not accepted anywhere in society.  Dwarves find them a particular nuisance, as gremlins have found that dwarves are typically good sources of technology; however, such irritation is usually good-natured, and so long as the gremlins don't get overly curious and invasive, dwarves typically don't mind.

*Alignment:* Gremlins, though focused on an organized subject of study, are usually chaotic; their social structure alone shows this, wherein there isn't a real central power and the gremlins do as they please - however, they are not inherently cruel, and lean towards good more so than evil.

*Gremlin Lands:* Gremlins hole themselves in the earth, typically in caverns close to the surface or in mountains near dwarven holds.  Gremlins don't have a particular homeland, or if they do, they don't speak of it.  They are typically found anywhere where technology is prospering.

*Religion:* Most gremlins follow Jarashi, a little-known Philosophialist deity who praises ingenuity and teaches that new approaches lead one to ascension.  Some gremlins follow other deities, and most who don't follow Jarashi are elendist.

*Language:* Gremlin is a hodge-podge of linguistics; it is a combination of basic goblin, dwarven technical terms, a small subset of gnome dealing with the categorization of knowledge and information, and assembly terminology for advanced technological concepts; given the gremlin outlook, these things have all been modified to fit the needs of the present.  Gremlin is a distinct language - knowing one or all of the base languages gives a character a barely basic vocabulary, much less any idea of gremlin grammatical structure.

*Names:* Gremlin names are usually harsh-sounding and are often technology-related.  Tribal names, used to give a small sense of unity, are usually indicative of what kind of technology the gremlin's tribe is especially interested in.

*Adventures:* The life of a gremlin is typically an adventure: scavenging technology, putting spare parts together in haphazard ways that may or may not explode, and running from those who guard scrapheaps.  Adventuring is just an extension of what the gremlin has been doing all his life; of course, its a much more open existence than the typical gremlin existence, so a gremlin often chooses adventuring to broaden his horizons.

*Combat*
Gremlins are not normally cruel creatures, and their main goal in life is to learn as much about technology as possible.  Gremlins are not typically combative creatures, but when pressed, they can take up tools and technological parts as weapons, making them unpredictable opponents.  They also make good use of their limited knowledge of devices, placing traps and mines when and where they can to catch an opponent unawares.

Gremlins try to avoid combat if possible, but once engaged, they retreat to their advantage, luring their enemies to where the gremlins can ambush them or where they have laid a trap or mine.  If outnumbered, gremlins tend to flee a fight as soon as possible.

*Weapon Familiarity:* Gremlins may treat steam weapons (any new exotic weapon listed in DragonMech) as a martial weapon rather than exotic.

*Device Affinity (Ex):* Gremlins are naturally talented in the area of technology.  All gremlins know one 1st-level device and have 2 DPs.  Gremlins do not gain bonus DPs unless they take levels in a technological class that grants them.  These DPs stack with those gained from a technological class, as does the device they automatically know.  A gremlin's student level is 1, unless he has levels in a technological class.

*Disassemble (Ex):* As a standard action, the gremlin can dismantle a device.  This requires an expenditure of DPs equal to the number of DPs needed to maintain the device.  Dismantling a device requires concentration, and takes 1 round per level of the device (dismantling a 0th-level device takes a standard action).  When finished, the gremlin has supplies that are worth the same amount in gp as it cost to construct the device.  These supplies can be used to build other devices.

*Skills:* Gremlins have a +2 racial bonus to Disable Device, Open Lock, and Repair checks.

*Gremlin Society*
Gremlins are often tribal, though they also incorporate elements of the society that they steal supplies from (for example, gremlins who scavenge dwarven technology will have a tribal society that mimics that of dwarves).  Their leaders are often the smartest and brightest of their number, as they are the ones that are capable of bringing new technology to the tribe; however, leadership is an obscure concept to gremlins, and often everyone's opinion is taken into account before action is taken.  Privacy is something beyond them, as is the concept of personal property: everything is available to everyone, in gremlin society.  Gremlins survive by practicing underground agriculture, eating mushrooms and various creatures, though they are not above taking food and other perishable goods on their technology raids, though this is not done maliciously.

Gremlins live where they can eke out an existence underground, usually near an opening to the surface or tunnels leading to a dwarven settlement, if possible, so as to be able to raid the nearest community of technological goods – if there is no technological society near their lair, they often move to a new location where they can scavenge.  Their lairs usually smell due to the lack of sanitation and privacy.

Gremlin bands and tribes have noncombatant young equal in number to the adults.  Young gremlins do not take part in the technological raids, though they do often study technology to a lesser extent.

The chief gremlin deity is Jarashi, who urges his worshipers to study technology and learn what they can.

*Gremlins as Characters*
Gremlin leaders tend to be technologists or gunslinger/technologists.  Gremlin clerics follow Jarashi (in the world's pantheon, Jarashi is a Philosophialist faith).  A gremlin cleric has access to two of the following domains: Chaos, Luck, Craft, or Metal.  Most gremlin spellcasters are adepts, though gremlin spellcasters are usually quite rare; they often learn spells that deal with technology.

Gremlin characters have the following racial traits.

-2 Strength, +2 Dexterity, +2 Intelligence, -2 Charisma.

*Small size:* +1 bonus to Armor Class, +1 bonus on attack rolls, +4 bonus on Hide checks, -4 penalty on grapple checks, lifting and carrying limits 3/4 those of Medium characters.

A gremlin's base land speed is 20 feet.

Darkvision out to 60 feet.

+2 racial bonus on Disable Device, Open Lock, and Repair checks.

*Special Qualities (see above):* device affinity, disassemble.

*Automatic Languages:* Common, Gremlin.  Bonus Languages: Dwarven, Gnome.

*Favored Class:* Inventor.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> my email is maartenkuppers at hotmail dot com




Hmm... I have gotten an error trying to send you an email.

-----

You can now find a character thread here.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 12, 2004)

whatever my reservations about playing another rogue, i really can't resist playing a gremlin rogue (those abilities...WOW).  I'll work something out soon, and get a charcter to you.  Do you want the characters posted in the character thread, or do you want to approve them first?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 12, 2004)

Character thread is fine.  If changes need to be made, you can simply edit them.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2004)

About the Artilects, one thing that doesn't seem to make sense is regarding this:

-An artilect can be affected by spells, powers, or devices that target living creatures as well as those that target constructs. However, spells from the healing subschool or supernatural abilities that cure hit point damage or ability damage provide only half their normal effect to an artilect. Devices from the chemistry field that cure hit points damage or ability damage have no effect on an artilect.

Along these lines shouldn't they then take only half the normal effect of the inflict and harm spells, as well as those effects which inflict ability damage.  Otherwise it just seems ad hoc.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 13, 2004)

No, I don't think it would go that way.  Half healing makes sense because they're not biological creatures - however, they still suffer damage, and the inflict spells work slightly differently than the cure spells (other than inflicting damage versus healing it).


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 13, 2004)

I just think it's a double standard on the game publishers part for the cure/inflict spells, one is half potency but the other one is full effect.

The inflict spells should really read "When laying your hand upon a _living_ creature..." to reflect the fact that it is the opposite of the cure spells which read "When laying your hand upon a living creature..."

I'll go with your ruling, I just think the publishers did a poor job on this one.


----------



## Krug (Oct 14, 2004)

Posted my character. Let me know if any changes etc, and any suggestions. Lots of new rules to absorb


----------



## Imerak (Oct 14, 2004)

Wow, that's a lot of setting.    

I'm currently struggling between two character concepts, namely a Coldlands orc cleric (for some reason, I'm thinking of him worshipping a fire god) and a halfling unfettered.  I should be able to figure it out in a few days, but any suggestions would be welcome I suppose.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd be interested in joining this one.  The choices are many, and my time is limited, so I can't make a decision regarding race and class just yet.  I would be interested in seeng this Technology Ruleset of yours (email me at biggecko202 at hotmail dot com).  And, are we allowed to be psionics?  It doesn't appear so, but you mention SR and TR for psionic characters.  I look forward to playing, and you can probably expect a character by Saturday.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> I just think it's a double standard on the game publishers part for the cure/inflict spells, one is half potency but the other one is full effect.
> 
> The inflict spells should really read "When laying your hand upon a _living_ creature..." to reflect the fact that it is the opposite of the cure spells which read "When laying your hand upon a living creature..."
> 
> I'll go with your ruling, I just think the publishers did a poor job on this one.




Hmm... I suppose it is something of an inequity.

Maybe they just didn't want to overpower the Living subtype?  I mean, taking only half damage from inflict spells isn't that big a deal, but harm is relatively nasty.



			
				Krug said:
			
		

> Posted my character. Let me know if any changes etc, and any suggestions. Lots of new rules to absorb




Yes, there are many things that I use that aren't standard for a d20 campaign.  Especially when you're using the tech stuff. 

For starters, I like that you used the LEW format for your character. 

I'm curious as to how you got the HP you did... *I'm going to say that you get 3/4 of your HD every level for hit points, rounded up.*  What you should do is, every level, add up all your HD past first level, and take three-quarters of what the max would be, and round up.  Then add Con.  I'm going to guess that you just rolled your hit points?

The gunslinger ability Fast Draw isn't the feat, though it operates similarly; the feat indicates that you can draw any weapon as a free action (I think), while the gunslinger ability allows you to do that with a firearm, or two if you have Two Guns Blazing.  A bit of a difference there. 

Other than that, looks good. 



			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> Wow, that's a lot of setting.




Well, I've been working on this world for quite awhile.  So I'd hope there would be a lot of information available. 



			
				Imerak said:
			
		

> I'm currently struggling between two character concepts, namely a Coldlands orc cleric (for some reason, I'm thinking of him worshipping a fire god) and a halfling unfettered. I should be able to figure it out in a few days, but any suggestions would be welcome I suppose.




A fire deity-worshiping Coldlands Orc would make sense, given that they live in an environment that falls in the subarctic range; you have a couple of choices there that are built into the system (Falriox or Lisylla).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in joining this one.  The choices are many, and my time is limited, so I can't make a decision regarding race and class just yet.  I would be interested in seeng this Technology Ruleset of yours (email me at biggecko202 at hotmail dot com).  And, are we allowed to be psionics?  It doesn't appear so, but you mention SR and TR for psionic characters.  I look forward to playing, and you can probably expect a character by Saturday.




Psionic characters are not allowed in this particular region of the world, because the region the campaign is set in is nominally technological, thereby inhibiting the presence of magical or psionic characters.

However, psionic and magical characters do exist; they just aren't prevalent in the Coldlands.  SR/PR of technological characters is there because it is important to the flavor of the world, and there is always the possibility of running into them.

Now, Argent is playing a tiefling spellcaster of some sort, which is an exception to the classes I listed in the opening post; if you can provide a decent backstory, I would probably allow a psionic or magical character.  However, it does require a decent backstory (which would normally be relatively optional), as to how and why you're in the Coldlands, which is openly hostile to magic and not exactly friendly to psionics.

Also, unfortunately, I wasn't able to update the thread title earlier because it was taking forever to update (it's a big post, after all), but we're currently full; however, if you'd like to be an alternate, that's fine by me!  You can go ahead and post your character in the character thread, but indicate somewhere early in the post that the character is an alternate, and not currently active.  If one of the first six people who were interested in the campaign don't show for about a week when the IC thread opens (which will probably be within a couple weeks or so) without warning me beforehand about absenses, I'll start taking in the alternates as replacements on a first-come first-serve basis, just as I did with the original six positions.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

I posted Tyliss to the Rogues thread. He just needs some tweeking but he's basicly done.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 14, 2004)

I'd be completely willing to come in as an alternate.  I know from experience that people who express an interest in playing don't always come through, so I feel that my chances of getting in are pretty good.  I'll keep away from psion for now, because I'm always a caster, but if I could get the Technology Ruleset, I think the Technologist looks interesting.  Hopefully I can post a character by this weekend, if not sooner.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> I posted Tyliss to the Rogues thread. He just needs some tweeking but he's basicly done.




The only thing I noticed was that you didn't apply your racial modifier to Charisma; it should be 6, not 8.

Also... did you use the LA version of the tiefling, or did you treat it as a one-level class?  I'm fine with it either way, just trying to figure out what you were doing.  If you used it as a one-level class, your saves should be higher, as well, I think (unless tieflings don't have any good saves).


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Well, I was going to make a big post on geography, but I decided instead to make a rough map in paint.  I made this in about 10 minutes, so it is really rough, but I think you'll get the general idea.

And yes, those brown lines crossing the coldlands are indeed railroads. 

Each of the named circular areas is a city; the major ones in the Coldlands are Barag, Nitzath, and Cwolyn; the capital is Mechanicus.

More information on the cities will be up soon.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> The only thing I noticed was that you didn't apply your racial modifier to Charisma; it should be 6, not 8.



Doh!  Will change that asap. Dropped his Per to 9 to ballance. 



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Also... did you use the LA version of the tiefling, or did you treat it as a one-level class?  I'm fine with it either way, just trying to figure out what you were doing.  If you used it as a one-level class, your saves should be higher, as well, I think (unless tieflings don't have any good saves).



Fort is the Good save. It seems they trade saves for thier resistances. kind of makes sense. BTW.. LA version? sorry no "Valley" Tieflings here.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Fort is the Good save. It seems they trade saves for thier resistances. kind of makes sense. BTW.. LA version? sorry no "Valley" Tieflings here.




Did you mean that as a joke...?   By LA I meant an one with an ECL.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Did you mean that as a joke...?   By LA I meant an one with an ECL.



   Yes. La= Los Angeles. Valley as in Valley girl. (It's an 80's thing. Goddess I'm old.)


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 14, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Yes. La= Los Angeles. Valley as in Valley girl. (It's an 80's thing. Goddess I'm old.)




Oh no, I understood that.  Like, ohmygod, gag me with a spoon.  

I was just trying to clarify if you were saying that it was the LA version or the class version of the tiefling that you used.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Oct 14, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Oh no, I understood that.  Like, ohmygod, gag me with a spoon.
> 
> I was just trying to clarify if you were saying that it was the LA version or the class version of the tiefling that you used.



Class. racial 1st level Tiefling the 2 levels of wizard. I used the information provided in the MM for the basics and added 2 mage levels.

I like all of his "background" skills. he's a sneaky mage that's for sure. but will not in any way be considered a thief.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

Argent Silvermage said:
			
		

> Class. racial 1st level Tiefling the 2 levels of wizard. I used the information provided in the MM for the basics and added 2 mage levels.




Okay then. 

Also, one more thing that you're missing - PR and TR.  You get each equal to 5 + your caster level.  In a technologically-focused place like the Coldlands, that will definitely come in handy.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 15, 2004)

How about getting my hands on that Technology Ruleset, yo?

Just send that to biggecko202 at hotmail dot com.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

Impatient, are we? 

Sending in just a moment...


----------



## Komodo (Oct 15, 2004)

Sorry if I seem impatient.  Just wanted to make sure that you hadn't already sent it and that Hotmail had decided to block it.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Sorry if I seem impatient.  Just wanted to make sure that you hadn't already sent it and that Hotmail had decided to block it.




Sorry, stupid internet, humor doesn't transfer well... I didn't mean to be mean, was just picking on you.  You had posted your email addy awhile ago, so I probably should've gotten it to you sooner.

You should be having it shortly.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

Hmm... my mail server doesn't like that email addy.

Do you have an alternate address that I can send it to?

EDIT - just figured out why it didn't like it.  Hotmail apparently thinks its too big of an email.


----------



## DrZombie (Oct 15, 2004)

GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Hmm... my mail server doesn't like that email addy.
> 
> Do you have an alternate address that I can send it to?
> 
> EDIT - just figured out why it didn't like it. Hotmail apparently thinks its too big of an email.



Wich is why I didn't get it either...

Komodo, you can have my spot. I can't see myself sitting down and creating a character within the next week or so, since work is just getting too hectic. Gnomeworks, sorry, but I'm bowing out of this one. You seem to have made a very good, detailed system and a homegrow campaign to match. I just don't have the time right now, maybe later. I think I'll just create a character in my own time, and whenever someone drops out I'll be ready to jump in, if that's cool with you.

I'll keep my eye on this thread, and I'll post a character in the RG-thread whenever I'm ready.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 15, 2004)

Hey, thanks.  Sorry that you can't play, though.

Gnomeworks, you can try emailing it to thekomodo at comcast dot net.  That'll probably work.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 15, 2004)

DrZombie said:
			
		

> Wich is why I didn't get it either...




Yeah, I posted that earlier, but I wasn't sure why that happened.



> Komodo, you can have my spot. I can't see myself sitting down and creating a character within the next week or so, since work is just getting too hectic. Gnomeworks, sorry, but I'm bowing out of this one. You seem to have made a very good, detailed system and a homegrow campaign to match. I just don't have the time right now, maybe later. I think I'll just create a character in my own time, and whenever someone drops out I'll be ready to jump in, if that's cool with you.




Sorry to hear that. 

Thanks for the compliments.  If somebody else drops out, you've got dibs on the first spot if you want it (this decision was not altered by the compliments, btw ). 



> I'll keep my eye on this thread, and I'll post a character in the RG-thread whenever I'm ready.




Give me a shout when you're ready, and I'll work on your introduction when we get to a point where it's possible.



			
				Komodo said:
			
		

> Gnomeworks, you can try emailing it to thekomodo at comcast dot net. That'll probably work.




Will do.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 16, 2004)

Alright, so here's the plan.

I'm going to post the IC thread this Wednesday, October 20.

By that time, I'd like to have all characters in the RG thread.  If your character isn't there, you can still post to the IC thread, as it won't start out with a combat scene.  However, I want them done ASAP.

As previously noted, if you haven't posted to the IC thread within a week of it opening (that'd be the 27th), then your spot goes to the first alternate; that is unless you've given me advance warning that you won't be available.  If such is the case, please inform me before the 27th, either via email or by a post.

If anybody has any world-related questions for character background or otherwise, feel free to post or email me.  Also, if you have anything in your character background that you don't want anyone else to know but that you feel I should be aware of, feel free to email me.

My email address, again, is *korey at nandgate dot com*.


----------



## Imerak (Oct 19, 2004)

Character's done, and in the RG.  Decided to go with the cleric option, after all.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

Good to hear.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 19, 2004)

Finally, it's back up!  I've got an Artilect fighter that's mostly done.  I can have him/it up by tomorrow.

One equipment question, though:  Are mechanical bonuses to weapons and armor priced the same as their magical equivalent?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 19, 2004)

Komodo said:
			
		

> Finally, it's back up!  I've got an Artilect fighter that's mostly done.  I can have him/it up by tomorrow.
> 
> One equipment question, though:  Are mechanical bonuses to weapons and armor priced the same as their magical equivalent?




You're talking about technological items, right?

Yes, they are priced the same; also, for now, it's safe to assume that magical enhancements have technological equivalents (ie, you can have a technological shocking weapon).


----------



## Komodo (Oct 20, 2004)

What about other things, like wondrous items?  Specifically, can I get a tech equivalent of _bracers of armor_?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 21, 2004)

Hmm... a good question.

As I pointed out earlier, the tech information is still in development, and one of the big areas not done is technological items (other than firearms, anyway).

I'd say that you can probably find technological equivalents of most magic items... if you want one, please post a quick blurb on how/why you think the tech equivalent would work (you don't have to get real detailed, but just some ideas), and I'll see if it fits my thoughts on technology.

Bracers of armor... I suppose might work... go ahead with it for now, when I start work on the tech book again (I've been really busy since school started, so I don't know when that will be) I'll see if it fits.

Oh, and the IC thread may be delayed... it will probably be posted sometime tonight, but it might not be up until tomorrow.  Saturday at latest.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

IC thread is here.

The opening is rather open-ended, so that if you want to RP meeting the others (this is presumably the first time each of you has met each other), you can; it also gives Ferrix the opportunity to post his character before we get into things.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Heheh.. I was just pounding out the finalities of my character to post up.

Question, are firearms an exotic weapon proficiency?  And what would be the stats of them, I was planning for my character to use one.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

Firearms are actually divided up into a different feat tree than standard weapons.

Basic Firearm Proficiency is equivalent to Simple Weapon Proficiency.
Advanced Firearm Proficiency is equivalent to Martial Weapon Proficiency.
Complex Firearm Proficiency gives you proficiency with templated advanced firearms.

To take Advanced or Complex, you have to have a BAB +1, and be a student (member of a technology class), gunslinger, or fighter.


```
[color=white]TABLE F-1: FIREARMS
BASIC FIREARMS
		Cost	Dmg (M)	Crit		Rng Inc	Weight	Type
LIGHT
Sidearm		75 gp	1d8	19-20/x2	25 ft.	2 lb.	P
ONE-HANDED
Grenade Gun	300 gp	--	--		40 ft.	4 lb.	--
  Bomb		15 gp	1d6	--		10 ft.	1 lb.	--
Longarm		250 gp	1d10	19-20/x2	80 ft.	8 lb.	P
TWO-HANDED
Arquebus	50 gp	1d10	x2		50 ft.	15 lb.	P
Musket		500 gp	1d12	19-20/x2	150 ft.	10 lb.	P

ADVANCED FIREARMS
		Cost	Dmg (M)	Crit		Rng Inc	Weight	Type
LIGHT
Pistol		250 gp	1d8	19-20/x3	50 ft.	3 lb.	P
Pistol, Pocket	150 gp	1d6	19-20/x2	10 ft.	1 lb.	P
ONE-HANDED
Carbine		300 gp	1d12	19-20/x3	100 ft.	7 lb.	P
TWO-HANDED
Blunderbuss	200 gp	1d6	--		Special	10 lb.	P
Rifle		600 gp	1d12	19-20/x3	200 ft.	12 lb.	P

AMMUNITION	
		Cost	Weight
Bullets (10)	3 gp	2 lb.[/color]
```


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Do classes that start with simple weapons start with basic firearms?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Do classes that start with simple weapons start with basic firearms?




Nope.

Technologists, medics, and inventors start with a small selection of firearm proficiencies (I forget the exact numbers, but I think it's two or three basic firearms and one advanced firearm).

Gunslingers are proficient with all basic and advanced firearms.

All other classes have to take feats.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

So by taking Basic Firearms it's the same as taking the Simple Weapon proficiency and I receive proficiency in all Basic Firearms or is it more like taking a martial or exotic weapon?


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> So by taking Basic Firearms it's the same as taking the Simple Weapon proficiency and I receive proficiency in all Basic Firearms or is it more like taking a martial or exotic weapon?




Basic firearm prof gives you proficiency with all basic firearms.

Advanced firearm proficiency gives you proficiency with a single advanced firearm.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Eikasia, artilect akashic up in the RG and a post in the IC thread.  Background is the only thing that needs fleshing out at the moment.


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 22, 2004)

Well, this is quite the crew we have assembled. 

I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it... but then again, that's what I like about d20.  Lots of options.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 22, 2004)

Might as well turn this accidental repost into a useful post...



			
				GnomeWorks said:
			
		

> Well, this is quite the crew we have assembled.
> 
> I don't think I've ever seen anything quite like it... but then again, that's what I like about d20.  Lots of options.




Heheh... yep... I'm really enthralled by playing such an alien creature as an artilect that it's got me pretty excited.  It'll be interesting to see how it ends up interacting with others.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 22, 2004)

Yeah, I was wondering about that myself.  But, as you can see, I accepted the challenge.  It should prove to be interesting indeed.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 23, 2004)

finally wrapping up my character.  was wondering what my choices on my one and only device are, and what device points can be used for.  Also about to write up the background I'vs got worked out, hope it fits.


----------



## Komodo (Oct 23, 2004)

Speaking of which, your little rogue dude is going to have to be the one repairing us Artilects.  You're the only one with ranks in it.


----------



## Ferrix (Oct 24, 2004)

heheh... definately


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 24, 2004)

DemonAtheist said:
			
		

> finally wrapping up my character.  was wondering what my choices on my one and only device are, and what device points can be used for.  Also about to write up the background I'vs got worked out, hope it fits.




Were devices included in the zip file I sent you?  Or did you not get the zip with the tech rules?

Device points are to devices what power points are to psionics, essentially... there are differences in how they're used, but that's the best comparison.


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 24, 2004)

i didnt get the zip file...try again and ill be sure to check my junk email folder if it went there by accident the first time


----------



## GnomeWorks (Oct 25, 2004)

I think I need your email address again...


----------



## DemonAtheist (Oct 26, 2004)

oops.

kban09 at hotmail dot com

thanks!


----------



## Komodo (Oct 26, 2004)

I don't think Hotmail will accept the .zip file, on account of its size.  You'll have to send it to a different account.


----------

